# I Can't Help But Laugh



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

How many of you get strange looks when filling up the TV at the pumps. I even had a guy that was driving a Honda Ridgeline to ask me how in the world do you afford to drive that thing. He said Im glad I don't have to drive it. Well me being taught to never let them see you sweat, I told him it wasn't nothin' but a thing. I also told him that I would hate to know that I had to pull my TT with that thing. You shoulda seen the look on his face. The DW was about to roll into the floorboard laughing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try the looks I get when filling my motor home with the 75 gallon tank! I just smile and remember how much fun we have and the fact that gas is only about .50 more then it was last summer.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

DH pumps,and I pay.... you should see the looks and hear the comments I get inside, when I say nothing and pay $150 for an 8oz container of milk!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> DH pumps,and I pay.... you should see the looks and hear the comments I get inside, when I say nothing and pay $150 for an 8oz container of milk!!!!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just say this. Yeah, sure I get about 10 miles to the gallon in this pig. However, I pull an RV with it. When I get to the beach or the mountains, it costs me about $20 a night to stay. If I was staying in a hotel with a kitchen equiped for six, I would be shelling out $250-$300 a night. The best thing is, I know who slept on my sheets last and what was done on them. Not to mention that I have a killer fire and the dogs go with us. So I think the cost of gas is still outweighed by the perks.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> I just say this. Yeah, sure I get about 10 miles to the gallon in this pig. However, I pull an RV with it. When I get to the beach or the mountains, it costs me about $20 a night to stay. If I was staying in a hotel with a kitchen equiped for six, I would be shelling out $250-$300 a night. The best thing is, I know who slept on my sheets last and what was done on them. Not to mention that I have a killer fire and the dogs go with us. So I think the cost of gas is still outweighed by the perks.


Very well said!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

When we purchased the Roo, we did a little math to compare the cost of driving our pathfinder and staying in a motel, and pulling the Roo and camping. Everywhere we compared the prices, a two night or longer stay was cheaper in the camper. That was just gas and lodging. Just think of the savings when you consider the possible food savings.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I just say this. Yeah, sure I get about 10 miles to the gallon in this pig. However, I pull an RV with it. When I get to the beach or the mountains, it costs me about $20 a night to stay. If I was staying in a hotel with a kitchen equiped for six, I would be shelling out $250-$300 a night. The best thing is, I know who slept on my sheets last and what was done on them. Not to mention that I have a killer fire and the dogs go with us. So I think the cost of gas is still outweighed by the perks.


Very well said!!















[/quote]
*

DITTO !!!!! *


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

biga said:


> When we purchased the Roo, we did a little math to compare the cost of driving our pathfinder and staying in a motel, and pulling the Roo and camping. Everywhere we compared the prices, a two night or longer stay was cheaper in the camper. That was just gas and lodging. Just think of the savings when you consider the possible food savings.


Same way with us. Even on a longer trip, it makes sense, especially when you consider that we would be paying for 4 plane tickets, dining out for three (one is only 6 months old), hotel, and dog boarding. It still is a lot less excpensive, and it's a lot more fun, and the almost four year old loves it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

let them laugh all they want. It is about the family time and memories with kids that is important.

Oh...and I'd take my 3/4 ton Suburban over a Prius any day in a head on crash.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Funny you mentioned that









The other day one of my co-workers who drives a very small car, commented about how much better their mpg's were and that they wouldn't want to be the one filling up my!! tank.

I responded with I may be loosing out at the pump's, however in the event you and I should collide, I think you're going to loose a lot more than me









Ed


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I just say this. Yeah, sure I get about 10 miles to the gallon in this pig. However, I pull an RV with it. When I get to the beach or the mountains, it costs me about $20 a night to stay. If I was staying in a hotel with a kitchen equiped for six, I would be shelling out $250-$300 a night. The best thing is, I know who slept on my sheets last and what was done on them. Not to mention that I have a killer fire and the dogs go with us. So I think the cost of gas is still outweighed by the perks.


Very well said!!















[/quote]
*

DITTO !!!!! *















[/quote]







RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is with all the filling up your own TV? Man...you guys got it bad. In Oregon it is illegal for people to pump our own gas....we have gas station attendants for that. They get to stand out in the rain/cold/heat...while I crack my window just enough to slide my credit card out the window. LOL..


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I tell them I am rich and money is no object. You think this is expensive you should see my house and my boat....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

It cracks me up when the pump hits $100.00 and decides I've pumped enough and cuts off. I have to put the nozzle back in the pump push no for car wash and yes for receipt. Then remove the nozzle again and start over. This is when the person behind me starts to look a little PO'd, I just tell them to sit tight 'cause I ain't even close to being done. They'll really hate me when I get my 60 gal aux tank.

Brad


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

This would be a lot easier to laugh at if I hadn't tossed over three hundred bucks in the tank since Sunday.

Sluggo


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

With our up coming trip starting tomorrow, my DH will go out and fill the TV plus all the gas cans. We only run super in our bikes and in the truck while towing, so he estimated that the fill up will probably be in the neighborhood of $200.... but the fun...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Last fill-up I had a High School kid come up to me and exclaim "Wow, that's a Nice Truck!"
That took the edge off the $100 fillup.









Plus as other's mentioned, I could pull out into traffic without fear of that Honda Civic coming at me.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I just wish I could call in a KC 130 Tanker and refuel while travelling on Rt 95. I hate having to pull off the highway and try to manuver the magic bus through traffic and into a filling station with the Nimitz class RQS behind us. But, I wouldnt trade it for the world. If anything, we might do more dry camping, in cheaper State Parks, which in and of itself, might be a good thing.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nimitz class.....too funny.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys make me laugh!

Since friday:

My fuel bill:

$558.00 in Indiana.
$381.00 in North Dakota
$450.00 in Edmonton, Alberta.
$345.00 back in North Dakota.

My fuel tanks are empty again, but I'm back in Indiana again...

I figure this time it will cost me 600 to fill here.. 4.45 a gallon here now.

Canada is only 4.63..

It wont be very long when its cheaper to fill in Canada than here... Who'd ever thunk that!

Carey


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

On the bright side, I filled up yesterday and averaged 19.2 MPG on the last tank. The DMax does deliver great mileage.









The joy quickly faded when $98 later (at $4.79/gal.) my tank was filled up again.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just made a trip to KC. The first day I put $235 in the Burb. But then I didn't have to fill up again til on the way home. Another $125.00.

But well worth the convenience, comfort and should I ever hit someone, or vice versa, the safety. DW's been in a couple of crashes the past 3 years. She drove away. Other two vehicles had to be towed.

I'll keep the Burb and get my 10-11 mpg, thank you very much.

Mark


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

We should get someone to print bumper stickers for us "Yeah it's an expensive gas guzzler....but worth every penny" or "you think it's a gas guzzler now, wait till I hook on my Outback".

Any other suggestions??


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok I Will Play Along. We Finally Hit The Magic#, Over $4.00 A Gallon For Gas In Our Area.
Katie Filled Up The Mighty ExBox Last Night.

23.839 Gallons (44 Gallon Fuel Tank)
Price/Gal $4.069
Fuel Total $97.00

I Just Tell Her "It Is What It Is". We Got Over It When It Went Above $3.00 A Gal, We Will Get Over This.
It Just Means Trips Closer To Home.

Darrel


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

whodey said:


> I just say this. Yeah, sure I get about 10 miles to the gallon in this pig. However, I pull an RV with it. When I get to the beach or the mountains, it costs me about $20 a night to stay. If I was staying in a hotel with a kitchen equiped for six, I would be shelling out $250-$300 a night. The best thing is, I know who slept on my sheets last and what was done on them. Not to mention that I have a killer fire and the dogs go with us. So I think the cost of gas is still outweighed by the perks.


Very well said!!















[/quote]
*

DITTO !!!!! *















[/quote]







RIGHT ON!!!








[/quote]






















VERY well said!!!

Price of gas.....................Expensive!
Time with my family....Priceless!

MaeJae


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

drobe5150 said:


> Ok I Will Play Along. We Finally Hit The Magic#, Over $4.00 A Gallon For Gas In Our Area.
> Katie Filled Up The Mighty ExBox Last Night.
> 
> 23.839 Gallons (44 Gallon Fuel Tank)
> ...


Well said, I told my DW the same thing. They will get it out of you no mater what and we can't just set around on our butts twiddling our thumbs. Gas up the beast hook to the ROO and go, just maybe not as far.

We have some friends that camp we us most of the time amd it has been suggested that on some of the longer trips we all stay in our new TT and spit some of the costs. Anything it takes to get OUTBACK!!!









David


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Up until three years ago when we started camping, when we went to Maine for a week, we rented a house at the cost of $800-$1000. We had to fill up twice between here and there in our van, plus twice on the way home. Even though we could cook in the house, we still ended up going out to dinner every night.

Last summer in the OB, we cut back on the dinners out, but we were able to stay _*two weeks*_ for what it cost us for one week in a house. That doesn't take into account my monthly OB payment, but it was nice to know where everything was and how comfortable the bed was before I got there. On top of that, you were in someone else's house, so you never felt "at home." I'll take the OB any day.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I just came back from a 750 mile camping/tailgating trip at 60 gallons at $4.75 when we left home to $5.01 on the way home. James


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Only good thing that has come about out of these gas prices is that we have made some good decisions as a result of it. My old Suburban was our 3rd car. I had a 2006 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 v6 that I drove daily. Decided to sell that for what I owed on it and just drive the Suburban. Gas was too expensive to keep a third car and I needed the burb' for towing the Outback.

Two good things came out of that decision.

1. We got out from under $600+ a month just in payments and insurance on the 4Runner.
2. Believe it or not, I get about the same gas mileage out of the Suburban on the hwy as long as you don't drive like its a hot rod.

Sometimes we think we "need" something until we figure out we really don't.


----------

